
Kindle 2 Petition - Everyone Should have access to E-books - noel_gomez
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/We-Want-To-Read
======
jlees
This is access in the sense that visually impaired people are affected by
Amazon's decision to allow publishers to disable text-to-speech on their
books; rather than access in the sense that everyone should get a free Kindle.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. I was going to comment strongly _against_ that assumed second meaning;
that first one I have more mixed opinions about.

